# werbung....



## Atura (30. Juni 2007)

Hi,

eurer Advertising ist ehrlich nervig, gerade bei meiner schwachen verbindung und dem schlechten pc den ich zu zeit habe ist das kaum erträglich von wegen "Sie wurden als sovielter benutzer ausgewählt"
oder "Sqoobs" (obwohl das der unzuverlässigste und täuerste verein ever ist)
....auch die werbung die oft kommt bevor man reingeht....ihr solltet das echt lassen und auf die paar euros pfeifen >.<


----------



## Isegrim (1. Juli 2007)

G0t Adblock?


----------



## WOW2k6 (1. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> G0t Adblock?



Ich finde Buffed macht einen fantastische Job!

Da sollte man das bisschen Werbung ertragen und sich die Banner nicht blocken, Buffed verdient ja daran...


----------



## Isegrim (1. Juli 2007)

Klar, Seiten müssen sich finanzieren.
Der geringe Anteil an Nutzern, der aber ohnehin nicht auf Werbung anspringt und sie nur als störend empfindet, kann sie sich damit vom Hals schaffen. Ich bin mir durchaus dessen bewußt, daß, wenn jeder Internetnutzer per Adblock oder über andere technische Maßnahmen Werbung blocken würde, das kostenlose Internet wie wir es heute kennen, nicht existieren könnte.
Ich habe in den acht Jahren, die ich nun online bin, kein einziges Banner aus Kaufinteresse geklickt, geschweige denn aufgrund einer Onlinewerbung ein Produkt gekauft. Wenn ich ein Produkt einer bestimmten Sorte kaufen möchte, informiere ich mich selbständig darüber, danke. Das reicht mir persönlich als Rechtfertigung, Adblock einzusetzen.
Ich glaube übrigens nicht, daß buffed Werbung geschaltet hat, die per view und nicht per click vergütet wird.


----------



## Bl1nd (2. Juli 2007)

Grundsätzlich find ich es gut, dass man Webung einbaut... Aber man sollte hinter den Firmen bzw. Produkten stehen können. Gerade die zwei genannten Beispiele sind wirklich reine Geldmacherei. Sqoops und das Sie haben in X gewonnen ist sowas von Mist! Sqoops ist echt unzuverlässig und unseriös und von diesem Sie haben gewonnen-Ding fangen wir am besten gar nich erst an...

so long...


----------



## WOW2k6 (2. Juli 2007)

Wenn Buffed die Werbung schaltet dann wohl weil sie diese brauchen und nicht weil sie ihre User ärgern wollen...

Und dabei ist es unerheblich ob per click oder per view gezahlt wird, Werbeblocker verhindern beides!


----------



## Isegrim (2. Juli 2007)

WOW2k6 schrieb:


> Und dabei ist es unerheblich ob per click oder per view gezahlt wird, Werbeblocker verhindern beides!


Weshalb sollte ich mir die Banner anzeigen lassen, wenn ich sie ohnehin nicht anklicke?

*&#8364;dit:* Wenn sich jemand von buffed meldet und bestätigt, daß per view vergütet wird, kommt buffed auf meine whitelist.


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Juli 2007)

Atura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eurer Advertising ist ehrlich nervig, gerade bei meiner schwachen verbindung und dem schlechten pc den ich zu zeit habe ist das kaum erträglich von wegen "Sie wurden als sovielter benutzer ausgewählt"
> oder "Sqoobs" (obwohl das der unzuverlässigste und täuerste verein ever ist)
> ....auch die werbung die oft kommt bevor man reingeht....ihr solltet das echt lassen und auf die paar euros pfeifen >.<




Ist es das Problem der User, dass du dich hier mit nem 386er einloggst? Oder das von den Betreibern der Seite?

'teuer' ist auch nicht soo schwer zu schreiben und, da ich BC dort für 20€ inkl. Versand bestellt habe, beweis mir doch bitte das gegenteil.

Oder zahl Buffed ein paar hundert Euro jeden Monat, dann kann die Werbung wech, aber das wird Mami dir wohl nicht auch noch finanzieren.

Dummschwätzer !


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2007)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Oder zahl Buffed ein paar hundert Euro jeden Monat, dann kann die Werbung wech, aber das wird Mami dir wohl nicht auch noch finanzieren.



Also 1. Bitte halte dich bei den Kommantaren auch an die Netiquette.
2. Ein paar hundert Euro decken nicht so richtig .. ansatzweise die Traffic-Kosten, Kosten fürs Rechenzentrum, die  Webserver, die Datenbankserver, Nebenkosten und unsere Gehälter mh ... naja Vologehälter wohl schon.


----------



## WOW2k6 (2. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also 1. Bitte halte dich bei den Kommantaren auch an die Netiquette.
> 2. Ein paar hundert Euro decken nicht so richtig .. ansatzweise die Traffic-Kosten, Kosten fürs Rechenzentrum, die  Webserver, die Datenbankserver, Nebenkosten und unsere Gehälter mh ... naja Vologehälter wohl schon.



Hallo Zam!

Könntest du sagen ob pro View oder pro Klick bezahlt wird?


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2007)

WOW2k6 schrieb:


> Hallo Zam!
> Könntest du sagen ob pro View oder pro Klick bezahlt wird?



Kann ich nicht sagen - Arbeite nicht im Anzeigenverkauf.


----------



## Cijia (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hab AdBlock auch nicht wegen Buffed drauf, und das bissel Werbung stört mich nicht. Mich nerfen ehr andere Aggresive Werbemethoden anderer Seiten.
Allerdings wüste nichtmal, wie ich die Whitelist bediene .

@ZAM
Wenn nicht durch die Werbung, ... womit verdient ihr euer Geld?  Buffed hat soweit ich das sehe auch keine Premium Accounts oder ähnliches. Und du hast recht, ihr schalted verdammt wenig Werbung ( zuminist soweit ich von vor adblock weis *g* )


----------



## Isegrim (3. Juli 2007)

Das ist eigentlich recht einfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit „This page“ wird nur exakt der einzelnen URL, die gerade in der Adressleiste steht, erlaubt, Bilder etc. nachzuladen.
Mit „This whole site“ erlaubt man es einer gesamten Domain, in unserem Fall alles, was mit http://www.buffed.de oder http://buffed. beginnt

Möchte man ganz bestimmte Gruppen oder Adressen aussperren, kann man einen eigenen Filter anlegen. Das Sternchen * als Platzhalter ist dabei sehr nützlich.


----------



## Cijia (3. Juli 2007)

Bei mir sieht das etwas anders aus... ist nen Plugin im Firefox von der FF Website.

[Bild im Anhang]



Isegrim schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich recht einfach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isegrim (3. Juli 2007)

Du benutzt Adblock _Plus_. Meine Bilder oben waren für das normale Adblock. Mußte Plus auch erst probehalber installieren und etwas googlen, obwohl die Lösung ganz einfach ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Aufruf einer Seite einfach auf den kleinen Pfeil klicken. Dabei klappt das im Screenshot dargestellte kleine Menü auf. Dann festlegen, ob der gesamten Domain oder nur einer speziellen URL das Darstellen von Werbung erlaubt wird.


----------



## Cijia (4. Juli 2007)

hey super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke .... da hab ich natürlich noch nicht gesucht ^^


----------

